# Homemade Man



## flywaylabs (Aug 20, 2006)

Cuz I am cheap and usually lack space for all my "stuff". I decided to build a light, pvc break down Stickman. I used an old tarp for this prototype so forgive the color.

1/2 " pvc, secured to a fiberglass electeric fence post that was cut to the same length as the pvc section.

the bottom "t" is notched so that the back foot push section of the fence post snugs in to it as the end slips thru the drilled hole in the "t" This prevents twisting in the wind, in ND today was a great test.

I strung a bungee cord through the sections so they stay in order and in one place, when rolled up it fits on my Bumperboy Bag.

















IMG]


----------



## Jason Ferris (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks for sharing. It is always good to see other people's home made training gear.

Regards, Jason.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Nice.....

FOM


----------

